
Papa Was a Rollin' Stone (1972 song) - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papa_Was_a_Rollin%27_Stone
======
asplake
The Marcus Miller cover is cool, especially live
[https://youtu.be/-Ab4IQwLMTQ](https://youtu.be/-Ab4IQwLMTQ)

------
DrScump
"It was the third of September

That day, I'll always remember..."

